# Moving nest with babies?



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Question from a friends friend - can you move a breeding pair with their baby (still in nest and only a week old) into a larger cage? 

I suggested if they really need to, to put the cage inside the cage? But it's still moving them. Can this happen at all?

Thanks


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It can be done successfully. Last year I was given 4 adult cockatiels with 5 babies in the nest and moved them 20 miles across town without any trouble. The previous owner gave me their cage too so they still had something familiar, but the general environment was very different. The parents were in the nestbox feeding the babies a few minutes after we got everything set up.

Of course it's possible that not every move will be this successful, so the owner needs to be prepared to deal with the situation if the parents react badly to the move. It would help to have the adult birds spend a little time in the new cage prior to the move so they'll be somewhat familiar with it. Give them some of their favorite foods in there, that will help them adjust faster.


----------

